# Longtubes vs. Shorties



## agaulin (Oct 30, 2007)

Hey guys I ended up getting a good deal on some JBA shorty headers so I went with them knowing that LTs are better for what I want. What Im wondering is if I go ahead and get off road mid pipes is that close to the same as the LTs? What do u guys think the difference is? Or should I just uninstall and buy longtubes?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

What year is your car? With 04 GTO's it should wake up because of the "small" 2 1/4 inch mid-pipe. LS2's might show some results, not shure.


----------



## 82shark (Apr 21, 2008)

*I have shorties on my 05*

Put down 371 hp with just a cat back, CAI, catback and the JBA's. I've now added a medium cam and its putting down 421 HP with the same stuff. Good, cause I don't want to mess with emissions problems. Still have the stock catted midpipes, too.
Ed


----------



## The intimidator (Sep 24, 2008)

Don't forget if you get LTs you have to program the ecu, due to the fact the O2 sensors are farther downstream.


----------

